# probleme mit einen prozess und spy monitor



## Anonymi (21 Februar 2009)

hallo liebe community
ich hab mir vor kurzen ein prog. runtergeladen was icq spy monitor heist 
ich habe es installiert usw. jetzt erscheint auf dem destkop in der ecke ein bild mt icq spy monitor  

ich finde von dem prog nichts auf meinen festplatten damit ich es löschen kann 

kann mir jmd. weiterhelfen??

ich habe den prozess dieses progs gefunden und immer wenn ich ihn beenden will kommt er wieder der prozess heist : dpnsvri.exe


thx for answers


----------



## jupp11 (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: probleme mit einen prozess und spy monitor*

das Teil ist wohl schon früher unangenehm aufgefallen, z.B hier 

ICQ Spymonitor mist - Forum - CHIP Online
und  hier 
Hilfe! ich hab ein problem ich hab das tool icq spy monitor instaliert doch ich es nicht mehr lschen!!? - Yahoo! Clever
und hier 
Problem - ICQ Spy Monitor - Freesoft-Board
vielleicht hilft dir  das weiter


----------



## Anonymi (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: probleme mit einen prozess und spy monitor*

thx aber ich hatte bis jetzt imme rnoch kein erfolg 

diesen pfad mit dem uninstall gibt es bei mir ned und sonst hab ich auch nix gefunden


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: probleme mit einen prozess und spy monitor*

Lesen hilft... Hier steht alles, was Du brauchst.


----------

